# Seat stud snapped !!



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well this is a first for me, but hopefully folks know of an easy repair....

I was putting he driver seat back in the car and one of the seat studs snapped....no warning, just broke. Any advice on the best way to replace it ? I'm guessing it is welded under the floor, so I won't be able to tap it out ? Maybe drill it out and then thread the hole ?? Thanks in advance


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks to Scott in Wa for calling and providing some guidance. Fortunately AMES sells the inner brackets, so now I'll just try to remove the old broken one and replace with a new one.


----------

